# Sealing floor tile



## SeasideCA (Jan 6, 2010)

i just installed some replacement poraclien tiles and regrouted in shower floor. should i seal the grout? if so, when should I do it? and finally what type of sealer should i use.

thanks


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What grout did you use? The manufacturer will have a recommendation on how long to wait before sealing. If it's portland grout, yes I would seal it. I like StoneTech products. I don't use portland grout so I don't know the specific name of their grout sealer but it's all good stuff.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

48 to 72 hours and like Angus said it should be on the bag.
some sealer companies want 72 hours so all moisture is out of the grout before you seal it.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

:laughing:in a shower I always asked the homeowner to wait at least 4 days before using it. That way everything can dry out good and them come back and seal. But the best way I found to keep them to the 4 day rule was to order the glass on the last day I was there:jester:...that way they couldnt use it till the glass was in.. I KNOW IM SMART...ya have to do something being retired:laughing:


----------



## SaniGLAZE (Apr 2, 2012)

Your porcelain tile is considered nonporous and does not require a sealer, but sealing the grout with a liquid chemical sealant helps prevent moisture and dirty mop water from staining the grout joints in the future. The grout should be sealed as soon as it has cured, which is usually about 48 hours. Sealing too early is a mistake, because if moisture from the installation is still present, the sealant won't seal properly. Waiting too long may allow contaminants to penetrate the grout prior to the application of a sealer, thus sealing them in.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

What size is the tile?

If the tile size is larger and you have a waterproofing membrane behind your tile the assembly could need a could couple of weeks to dry out. Typically we wait at least a week before any sealing.

My favourite sealer of choice is AquaMix but I have been hearing great reports of late on Miracle's line of sealers. One of my suppliers told me that the Miracle Sealers (some of) are so good they seal against urine.

Haven't tried them as yet since I've had nothing but a good expierence with AquaMix for the past ten plus years.










Keep the sealer out of harms way. We like to keep it in a bucket so I don't kick it over.





































Sealers Choice Gold. Worth every penny.

JW


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

The last post for the thread before you 2 answered was 11-24-11. :thumbsup:
Pretty sure its been sealed by now and the assembly has absolutely dried out.


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

Our top 3 are StoneTech, Miracle and Aqua Mix. That Sealer's Choice Gold works wonders. I'm also partial to Bulletproof from StoneTech.

As the others have mentioned, 72 hours tends to be the rule of thumb. You just want to make sure all of the moisture is out of the grout so you don't seal it into the grout. Opening a window or turning on a fan is always helpful as well.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Or just use grout that doesn't need to be sealed..


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Or just use grout that doesn't need to be sealed..


What he said!!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Spectralock Pro to the rescue !


----------

